# Come on folks ......... it's time to say Good Bye to Fl Fisherman



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Who coming to give Jason a well deserved P&S good bye fling.

*Date/Time : Sept. 11, 2004 / Noon 

Place : IRI

So come on and let me know who's coming and what you wish to bring to the fling.

We still need some chicken, chips/dip, plates, drinks, pasta or potatoe salad(s), etc.

This what we have so far.

FL Fisherman * Lemon, Cocktail sauce and horseradish for Shaggy's oyster on the half shell

Orest * Baked beans, some chicken, sliced/chopped onions, tomatos, and lettuce
2 burner Coleman stove

BubbBlue * 10lbs of burgers and enough buns to cover them and 1 grill (bring the charcoal one)

Shaggy * Oysters on the half for Jason

Nserch4Drum * marinated pork on a stick

Big Rad *

CrawFish *

HuskyMD * Lot of Chips 

Axon * Smaller camping grills I can bring for the corn. I will also bring some soda.

CatMan * MD sweet corn

TriggerFish * Hot Dogs and Buns and I know I'll bring knives,forks,spoons,trash bags,paper towels and my good looks.lol 

Tinybaum * deer chops for the gril and little coelman gas grill

SurfMan and WtrDog * serveral cases of soda

Murphman & Liam * Hot & Sweet Italian Sausages - with rolls

Fish-On * chips, drinks, and plates

SandCrab * Chicken

Flounda * Burgers and buns

SeaSalt * Potato Salad

Hat80 * Potato Salad

***************************************


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Perdue Peelers are bait, not food*

I just thought I'd state the obvious. I do plan on coming and can bring something though. I'll bring chips. Lots of chips.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

See ya there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sorry Orest,been neglecting my priorities....ole' Jason Aka FLF...be bringin sum monkey on a stick,fer the grill.Don.t worry if'n yer an animal lover or from PETA,it's just marinated pork on a stick.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

WtrDog and I will be there...
We can bring several cases of soda, any requests?

- Surfman


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Soda*

Some Diet would appreciated for the dieters and diabetics.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Picked up another bag of charcoal and a big cheapo grill tool set for the cause. Didn't need but the drug store was dumping all their summer stuff. The tool set has some kabob spikes if somebody needs them for something they're bringing. It also has some corn on the cob handles for those with tender pinkies.  

I'll also bring a roll of foil... and a squirt bottle to help put out the hamburger inferno.

Catman, whatcha catching the cats on at the Tank? I remember a thread recently talking about it, but can't find it. Am catching them at SPSP on cut spot and blue, but I'm guessing something else at the Tank. Bloods?

.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I'll bring some hot italian sausages and some sweet italian sausages along with rolls to go along with them. I'm sure that Liam will be joining me.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey murphman are you going to bring the fixens for the italian sausages(cut up green peppers/onions)? Thems are some good eats.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i guess i'll bring some chips, drinks, and plates. nserch4drum, i see the pinoy side of you with dem filipino shishkabobs. dem are some good eats!!! might need some rice...lol.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sound good.*

Can you bring a package of napkins also, please.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

BTW, i know the tank was chosen via a poll and i'm ok with that. personally, i think the fishing will be better at PLO, but since this is a gathering for jason's farewell, i suppose the emphasis is on comradery (sp?) and having a good time. see y'all there.

fish-on


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

roger on the napkins.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*One big Happy Family*

saying it's Good Bye to member, while he serves his country overseas.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Napkins*

Thanks again.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Sign me up..*

Orest,

I wouldn't miss it for the world!  Sign me up.

Sandcrab


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fish-on said:


> i guess i'll bring some chips, drinks, and plates. nserch4drum, i see the pinoy side of you with dem filipino shishkabobs. dem are some good eats!!! might need some rice...lol.


Put sum on the grill fer the misses B-day,last nite....the Bucket and his family,enjoyed em.....
fish-on,you the Flip,last [email protected] SPSP striper tourney, wit the nekked mermaid on yer Tica?


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Orest,

Count me in--let me know what to bring...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Flounda*

Great.

Can uou bring some burgers and some buns to go with them.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

That was fast, 

Sure will...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ya*

Just got back from lunch and was checking email and the site.

Got to stay in touch.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*NserchDrum*

nah, that wasn't me. i have one tica 10', but no naked mermaid. i fish with clyde alot, but will have to wait for him to recuperate. i guess i missed you at AI when y'all went...i guess i was not able to go...don't really remember. i fish alot with another flip named erik, he don't go on the board much. maybe, you'll let me try that avet of yours at the tank. i just got a custom rod from hatteras jacks down in NC about a month ago...maybe you'll let me put it on there to see how it feels. right now, i have a grandwave 30/magged on it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'll bring em,brotha.....the monkey on a stick will not last long,so make sure your 1st in line


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

yeah, i know...they're always a crowd favorite, but at least i know what they taste like...so no biggie.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Roger on Diet Soda*

Diet soda too...

Diet Dr. Pepper
Dr. Pepper
Mountain Dew (for the caffiene)
Now for the big question....

Pepsi or Coke ???  

So who is bringing the strippers? I mean STRIPERS... we need to catch something  

- Surfman


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

stippers or stripers, either way your never sure what your gonna get


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

*open?*

bridge gonna be open on 9/11?


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Er...Uhm...Maybe not. Supposedly Shrub is going to tell the VFW Convention on Monday that he's bringing "tens of thousands" of troops home from Germany this year. That impact your deployment, Jason?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Not sure. I got a call from Matt earlier today saying the same. I have been hearing about it for about a year now so we will see. I doubt it though.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

*I'll be there...*

I'll bring something that is needed...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*We need some Potato Salad*

Can you bring it???


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Potatoe Salad it is! I'll make sure I don't leave it in the car....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*That was on*

top of the car Jeep. 



Thanks


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Count Me In!!!*

Let me know what to bring and I'll be there. 


MC


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

*Don't Think I Can Be There*

My daughter is scheduled to deliver our 'Jason' on the 10th. I think I would be disowned if I took off that weekend, but, it anything changes I'll show up with something to add to the food/bait, or whatever.

Wish I could be there - be great to see hat snap a line or two!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

lakeside said:


> My daughter is scheduled to deliver our 'Jason' on the 10th. I think I would be disowned if I took off that weekend, but, it anything changes I'll show up with something to add to the food/bait, or whatever.
> 
> Wish I could be there - be great to see hat snap a line or two!


Be ready because the one thing I have learned working in the hospital with due dates is they are almost always wrong! Usually before or after well that is if they induce her or *YOU* induce her.   

Congrats on the new one and you couldn't of picked a better name. Jason = Healer


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I have two kids--both born on their due dates!*

I know, I'm the freaky exception to everything.

Yet, I have two kids who were born on their due dates. That's good too--cause I always say "Early or on-time, but never late".


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You are lucky. My ex-wife (having her 3rd child) (NO it is not mine, thank god) was due last friday. I will be picking up my son this weekend and she is going in to be induced. Some people are lucky, most people aren't


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

*Our Jason*

I'm pretty sure she will be 'on time' - this is her 4th pregnancy, and the last three have been c-sections. She picked the date a couple of months ago - it fit their schedule. 

Wish that had been available when we had our kids - the last was born in the middle of a huge snowstorm and I was driving an MG midget - not exactly a great snow car.

If anything changes I will be there to share in the farewell. But, if everything goes as planned, go with God's protection and I'm sure you will be in the prayer's of the group until you can check in again.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Mc*

Can you bring some chicken?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*IRI Tides 9/10 -9/12*

9/10/04 Fri 05:58AM 2.2 H 11:12AM 0.5 L *06:33PM 2.9 H * 

9/11/04 Sat 12:17AM 0.6 L *06:46AM 2.4 H * 12:03PM 0.4 L *07:16PM 3.1 H * 

9/12/04 Sun 12:56AM 0.5 L *07:29AM 2.5 H * 12:50PM 0.3 L *07:57PM 3.2 H * 
Liking that 7:16 PM high tide on the 11th.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*Please count me in if that's ok with everyone.*

Even though I haven't met anyone of you, I would like to share the experiences. That is if everyone don't mind. My wife is Thai so if you guys want some spicy Thai's food for the fling, let me know. Or, whatever you want me to bring along. I might have a friend tag along if that ok too.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hey Orest*

You want the chicken fried or do you want to BBQ it once we get there??? Also where did you guys decide to have this shin dig???


MC


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Replies*

MC - The fling is at IRI, Sept. 11, 2004 noon.
Fried would be great.



Fishing_Noob - You and your wife are welcome.
Some spicy Thai food would be great. What ever she wants to cook. The more food we have the better the fling will be. There are a few members who love spicy food.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fishing_Noob,

One of my grade school/high school and now old school buds, married a Thai lady, and what she can do with, shrimp, striper, blue and perch (on the seaside), and chicken, beef and pork by land, is to say the least, a great sensation for the taste buds. If she is doing some cooking, I may just have to show up for some dinner, work on Sunday or not, because if she is anything like my friend's Mrs., boy can they use the right spices, right amounts, and, heartburn or not, mmmh, mmh good.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

She won't be going I don't think. But she don't mind making some foods. Just let me know what you have in mind. For me, I can eat spicy food but just don't really like it. Only like her crab's sauce when we have crab feast. She use habanero pepers with lemons, garlics, and fishsauce then blend it all together in a blender it it become like a thicky red paste. Deep some fresh hot steamy crab meat or boiled shrimp (jumbo size) into that sauce and  

Thinking about it make my mouth drools. She doesn't mind at all. If you know what you want Shaggy, I can ask her to make just for you.


----------

